# New wheel brush ?



## dougall (Apr 29, 2015)

Hi all. Just a quick one. Im looking for a new wheel brush. Torn between the wheel woolies or an incredibrush. Opions please.


----------



## Bazmcc (Apr 30, 2014)

What about EZ brushes?


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Best combo I've found so far is the Wheel Woolies and the Wo Wo wheel mitt.

I also have the EZ brush but found that I end up getting covered in spray off it so tend not to use it.


----------



## Bazmcc (Apr 30, 2014)

I Like the dodo captain crevice mitt.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

wheel woolies for me

ez spray back and are quite rough. indredibrush looks good but as with all their gear its way overpriced imo


----------



## WO-WO (Jun 29, 2015)

Wheel Woolies are a handy addition to out mitt and I use both myself. I haven't found a use for large wheel woolie yet so that depends on the clearance around your brakes I guess.


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

This wo wo mitt looks great!

My dooka wheel mitt is going abit tatty so reckon im going to be putting an order in pretty soon


----------



## Rob74 (Jul 29, 2012)

I use the wheel woollies & dooka wheel mitt


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Wheel woollies and DJ Captain Crevice mitt for me.

EZ mini brush every now n then.


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

cossiecol said:


> Best combo I've found so far is the Wheel Woolies and the Wo Wo wheel mitt.
> 
> I also have the EZ brush but found that I end up getting covered in spray off it so tent not to use it.





WO-WO said:


> Wheel Woolies are a handy addition to out mitt and I use both myself. I haven't found a use for large wheel woolie yet so that depends on the clearance around your brakes I guess.





Kimo said:


> wheel woolies for me


This, this and this :thumb:


----------



## dougall (Apr 29, 2015)

Cheers peeps. I looked at the ez....it just appears a bit rough if that makes sense and reminds me of a bog brush haha


----------



## clav604 (Dec 25, 2012)

nbray67 said:


> Wheel woollies and DJ Captain Crevice mitt for me.
> 
> EZ mini brush every now n then.


How you find the DJ Captain Crevice mitt, looks good and very cheap


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

clav604 said:


> How you find the DJ Captain Crevice mitt, looks good and very cheap


It's great for the spokes and the wheel nut barrels.

Always comes up nice n clean once rinsed out, no rips/tears or shredding after nearly 12mths use.

I think I paid around £6-7 for one incl delivery at the time.


----------



## clav604 (Dec 25, 2012)

nbray67 said:


> It's great for the spokes and the wheel nut barrels.
> 
> Always comes up nice n clean once rinsed out, no rips/tears or shredding after nearly 12mths use.
> 
> I think I paid around £6-7 for one incl delivery at the time.


Cheers

I think they are about £5.95 from my local shop


----------



## pantypoos (Aug 7, 2014)

WO-WO said:


> I haven't found a use for large wheel woolie yet so that depends on the clearance around your brakes I guess.


After having my large wheel woolie sat unused for ages i decided to put it to use in the wheel wells. It works well.


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

The EZ brush is by far and away the best "brush" I've used, they all spray. Obviously the woolies are a different proposition, they do appear to be more work than the EZ brush from what I've seen of them but that may not be accurate at all.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

The EZ brushes or not course!
I have black painted wheels with a diamond cut face and they don't scratch them. 

I use a dodo juice wheel sponge, captain crevice and mini EZ on my wheels. 

I also own a massive Car Chem wheel brush which is to ruff for my wheels but works great on older wheels when I detail other cars, good for hard to reach engine parts too. 

Gonz.


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

I've also been using EZ brushes, small and large, for aaages without any problems. They are not rough at all, and they get softer in water. Yes, you do get spray back but only if you're going at it like a madman, be careful and they're fine.:thumb:


----------



## Stu Mac (Aug 18, 2014)

Another for wheel woolies & wo wo mit


----------



## wilbz11 (Jun 23, 2006)

Wheel woolies & wheel woolie detail brush for me no mitt required.


----------



## GolfEd (Oct 25, 2014)

Ez brush and dooka wheel mitt for me.


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

GolfEd said:


> Ez brush and dooka wheel mitt for me.


My exact combo.

My brakes and wheel setup is too tight for my wool woolies. Only need up using biggest on in the arches


----------



## ALLR_155528 (May 20, 2014)

Wheel Woolies well the big one anyway great of getting back of wheels
Dooka wheel mitt great for the other bits


----------



## lemansblue92 (Aug 6, 2015)

another vote for the wheel woolies and wowo wheel mit


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

I been using the halfords microfibre wash and polish mitt for my wheels aswell as a variety of detailing brushes. Its supposed to be for the bodywork but wouldn't use it for that. It's great. Been using it daily for 4months and its still going strong, and at just £6.49 its a tad cheaper than the other mitt mentioned above. Worth a try :thumb:


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

EZ brush for me, had mine three years now and still going strong .


----------



## Rodriguez (Apr 5, 2011)

Looking for a wheel brush. Incredibrush or Speed Master. I really like Madness products, and for one hand it looks like the Incredibrush will clean better because it has more surface in contact with the wheel, but on the other hand, it's kind of expensive! For those who had experience with both brushes, what are your thoughts?


----------



## GC#65 (Nov 8, 2014)

Incredibrush isn't all that. More hype than substance and I'm 50/50 about it as it isn't the only brush you'll need to use.
Wheel woolies & Wo Wo wheel wash mitt work best for me.


----------



## rob267 (Nov 27, 2015)

Wheel woolies for me. Really happy with them. Wish i had got the angled one for the back of the spokes though.


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

Wheel woolies for me, tried others but it's worth spending the extra


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

dodo wheel mitt and wheel woollies, and a small valet pro brush for my nuts


----------



## realist (May 11, 2011)

nicks16v said:


> dodo wheel mitt and wheel woollies, and a small valet pro brush for my nuts


Just talk about detailing wheels and keep it clean please :lol:


----------



## DrH (Oct 25, 2015)

nicks16v said:


> dodo wheel mitt and wheel woollies, and a small valet pro brush for my nuts


Same for me works a treat


----------

